# Smaller Oil Tanker Advice



## gunit (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi, I am new to this forum, lots of great information here!

I am working on a project where I am trying to export crude oil overseas into China, this would be my first time doing this, so I am looking for smaller vessel to ship approximately 7,000MT-10,000MT for the first go around. If successful, I would ramp this up to more than that. 

there appears to be a lot of huge tankers out there but I can't seem to figure out the most economical way to ship my smaller quantity of crude oil.

Does anyone have any recommendations or have an idea who would own vessels that could handle this smaller volume? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thx in advance.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

gunit said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, lots of great information here!
> 
> I am working on a project where I am trying to export crude oil overseas into China, this would be my first time doing this, so I am looking for smaller vessel to ship approximately 7,000MT-10,000MT for the first go around. If successful, I would ramp this up to more than that.
> 
> ...


There are any number of Shipbrokers out there who could help you?

Cheers. Chris


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Gunit,

Why not try 'google'?

Took me less than ten seconds to find several shipbrokers. 

www.oceanmarine.com
www.petronav.net
www.nautisnp.com
www.horizonship.com
www.shipboats.net
www.allship.net
www.go-shipping.net


Start from here. There are more... LOTS more!

Stephen


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr Gunit you are welcome.
But I think you are pulling my leg.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Engine Serang said:


> Mr Gunit you are welcome.
> But I think you are pulling my leg.



You pull one, I'll pull the other!

If he gets a ship I want 10% finder's fee! (Serang, I'll share with you!)


----------



## gunit (Jul 8, 2020)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Gunit,
> 
> Why not try 'google'?
> 
> ...


Thank you. Never even knew there were actual ship brokers. From what my research shows, I don't know if I will be able to find a vessel this small, but I will try and see what happens.


----------



## EAABFS (Mar 4, 2017)

New to this forum and only just seen above post, I would think that availability of a GP tanker to move crude may be difficult to obtain as they were mainly used for refined product, however below are 6 of the most experienced tanker brokers you might try .

Clarksons Platou
Galbraith's
E A Gibson Shipbrokers
Simpson Spence Young 
Braemar ACM Shipbroking
Howe Robinson Partners

If not they should put you on the right path, don’t have emails but google should help. Sorry if this info is a bit late for you .

EAA


----------



## gunit (Jul 8, 2020)

EAABFS said:


> New to this forum and only just seen above post, I would think that availability of a GP tanker to move crude may be difficult to obtain as they were mainly used for refined product, however below are 6 of the most experienced tanker brokers you might try .
> 
> Clarksons Platou
> Galbraith's
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

God help us what the shipping world coming to when we have naive people like Gunit wandering around !!


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

7000 t of crude and 4 wheelbarrow's of iron ore and you have the makings of a steel mill, small but perfectly formed. The Chinese and Tata better look out cause Gunit is coming to get them.


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

Engine Serang said:


> 7000 t of crude and 4 wheelbarrow's of iron ore and you have the makings of a steel mill, small but perfectly formed. The Chinese and Tata better look out cause Gunit is coming to get them.


I sure even Tata would keep clear of him


----------

